# Poop Question



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Ok so Stanley, my pigeon, has been having interesting looking poops lately (the past couple days). Scattered throughout the day he has his normal poops but he is also having poops that are mostly watery and he has also been having poops that are not all wound up but rather a few separate strings or its wound but not in a tight ball. 

I have not changed his diet dramatically except that I started giving him a tsp of grit 3x a week vs. a 1/2 tsp once a week. Could this have anything to do with his variation in poop? I am giving him Kaytee Hi-Cal Grit. It is said to be for canaries. Is that ok?

I had his poop analyzed a couple weeks ago and everything came back well. Should I have it checked again?

Also, he has never been treated for canker or for endoparasites. Should pigeons get treatment even if they do not necessarily require it?

Sorry for all the questions. I have purchased and read a few pigeon books and have been doing a lot of research but I can not seem to find specific answers many answers. This forum has provided the most valuable information yet and I greatly appreciate everyone for all their advice. 

Thank you VERY much!! 

~StanleyPidge09


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Grit can change poop, yes. If you did checked him and analysis was well then you should not worry. Worms are something you may threat though.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Ok thank you plamenh!!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Has his water intake increased???
Brewers yeast can hes solidify poos.

Grit used for pigeons is best, and can be purchased online. Five to ten pounds would be worth it for one pigeon and would last a long while. 

If there are no real signs of canker then i would not trea. If he had other suff going on that made canker a possibillity then, I would say treat.

Any kind of anitbiotic weakens an animals immune system..so IMO, I recommend they not be gave unless needed.

-Hilly


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Thank you Hillybean. 

His water intake does not appear to have increased. What does Brewer's yeast do? 

Thank you!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

It just helps solidify the poo...so it won't be ask water or as broken up. It should take it back to being a ball/glob.

-Hilly


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Great, Will do. Thank you Hillybean!


----------

